# I need an answer ASAP



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

BAH!! I'm buying a 1984 300ZXT 50th Anniversary Edition for $350, well, I got a battery and a key made for it, so I could start it and hear it purr  Well its been sitting there for about a year now, never touched, b/c it was repo-ed and the guy I'm buying it from didn't have a key. So I got in, turned it over, and it started, but there was a loud clanking noise, sounded like metal on metal, hitting over and over. So I shut it off, checked the fluids and there was almost no oil. I put a couple quarts of oil in, started it, and let it idle for about 30 min... well the clanking kept up the whole time, but after I put the oil in, it was MUCH quieter, yet its still loud enough that I dont want to drive it like that. My question is, what the hell is wrong with it... my guess is that I busted a lifter when I started it with no oil, or it just sat long enough that it wouldn't pump the lifter up. When you listen though, you can put youre hand on the top of the engine and feel it hitting on one of the valve covers(or under it(the drivers side one)). If its not the lifter, then my only other guess would be a broken rocker arm? I don't think the people would have driven it with the rocker arm making that noise though, b/c they drove it up until the day he repo-ed it. So, yea... any thoughts or explanations? I know the car is still a good buy b/c I can make a profit just by parting it out


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I don't know much about engine noises, but could it be rod knock? That makes a "purdy" sound when the motor is running (sarcasm is on thick)  What is leading me to think it is NOT rod knock is you saying you can feel something *hitting* the valve cover, which would lead me to think lifter as well. My .02 --- Good luck, and I hope it isn't anything major.

BTW, is rod knock the same thing as a broken rocker arm? If so, then i'm a gimp!!!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Only one way to tell.pull the valve cover off and see....if it isnt something right under the cover.it is most likely a spun bearing causing rod knock...let us know what you find...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

just my .02 and all but I got a 64 mercury sittin in my garage and it makes a loud ass "clatter" 
when its running too. The motor is shot to hell.
that might be whatsa wrong with it or not. just sayin that thats the prob with mine. If it sounds like a fu**in air plane it probly has somthin to do with your exuast system. ie. broken pipe or a big hole or sumpthin. I know the airplane sound
from expireance, ripped ma down pipe off on a speed bump one time.


----------

